# Rolling over 14 week old



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there

Just worried as my little girl keeps rolling onto her front at night she always also moves round the cot in the nite, but worried about her rolling on her front in the nite any advice she's only 14 weeks old as well.

Thanks Tammy


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, can she roll herself back onto her back too??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

No not that I've seen she does lift her head up and its strong when she on tummy and has the crawl hand position but then crys cause she gets frustrated... She does wake us when she goes on her tummy or seems to and she always goes on her side when I put her down 

Thanks Tammy X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

There's not much you can do Hun, usually they can roll from front to back before they go from back to front, I'm sure if she can roll she has really good head control so I wouldn't worry, she will soon enough be able to roll to any position she like in her cot

Nic
Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Nic X


----------

